# I got Stingrayed



## ShaloowMinded

One jumped up and got me....Pretty Impresive Pain....I must say...


----------



## Fowlhooked

Ouch, sorry to hear that one got ya.


----------



## let's talk fishin

MAN i feel your pain


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

I got grazed by one about 10 years ago while surfing at Surfside. That alone was horribly painful I can only imagine what it would be like to get stuck and broke off in.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Warm Water made it feel like almost didnt happen.....Supose to disolve the protien/poison


----------



## txpoboy

OUCH! sorry for your gottcha!!!


----------



## Javadrinker

sorry about the gotcha!


----------



## TRACERP

Ouch!!! Sorry it gotcha....what type of boots or shoes were you wearing?


----------



## speckthreat

*ouch*

take you a hit of some this stuff and yull totally forget about it!!!


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Cheepo stone creeks.....20 doller special.....


----------



## The Machine

sorry to hear that, what body of water


----------



## seabo

The Machine said:


> sorry to hear that, what body of water


ice try! lol!!


----------



## Mudwhistle

Ouch. Sorry to hear that man. Looks like you took care of pretty quick though.

Are most hits in the foot area?

I wear those Hodgman stingray boots that cover the foot area, plus the leggins so i have total protection.
Truth be told though i really don't care for the leggins since they are a little uncomfy and I have considered ditching them. 
I keep telling myself it'll payoff someday when i step on a big one and he jams it in my calf area.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

If you wade enough it will happen......


----------



## Monarchy

shouldn't leave folks back in the marsh

karma rears her ugly head once again


----------



## ShaloowMinded

U left yourself......You ran your so called scooter aground......Not me.....If you cant wade stay in your boat.


----------



## Old Baitbucket

Man thats bad stuff, looks like a scene from Psycho. What do you do for a stingray strike besides drink lime beer?


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Took out of towner wading....they brought there boat into shallow....expected me to pluck them out with my boat instead of fish...


----------



## grandpa cracker

Why did you have a stingray in the bathtub ?


----------



## albert white

I don't mean to stir the pot. First, if you would have had better wading boots, never would have happened. My reef boots are heavy, been hit twice, by big ones, only made a small mark on them. Second, did you not offer help to the grounded boat? My .02


----------



## spitfire

Looks painful!


----------



## seabo

*FRIENDS*



ShaloowMinded said:


> Took out of towner wading....they brought there boat into shallow....expected me to pluck them out with my boat instead of fish...


 yea it would have definitly took all day.. not cool .


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us

Two words.....Rayguard Boots


----------



## wadefisher3180

ouch!


----------



## NattyArty713

Wow that does not look like fun!! The stingray bite is interesting, the argument that is brewing is even better!!


----------



## Snake

That Sucks


----------



## ShaloowMinded

The boat was a 10 foot mowdy which impresing couldnt get on plane with two people in it in a foot of water......I was to wade back in and get my flats cat.....which will get up in a foot of water loaded with people in it.....by the time i got back to my boat the wader.......was already halfway on his way in......If you just sat at home and looked for stuff to stirup on here instead of fished.....dont read or post on my thread...


----------



## ShaloowMinded

i wade in about calf deep water all the time....usely just kick them in there on there way.....this one was looking for some one to get close to him and he attacked...


----------



## fishinfool

best thing i have ever used for stingray hits is HOT water. if you happen to have a microwave (did this on party boat) put a wet rag in for a min or so. place hot rag on sting and feel the pain disolve. if your engine cooling water gets hot(not sure they are supposed to) but even a little heat will help. if the barb actually gets broke off inside i highly suggest the doctor. let them take it out and clean wash out the hole that is now in your leg. other wise the slim can get everything infected and thats not fun either. Hope it heals up good for you. MIKE


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Thanks buddy...Im actually a nurse.....Cleaned it all as good as anyone could...


----------



## WorkingTops

Good info!!


----------



## bayquest

Get the antibiotics. Mine took 6 months to heal and yours looks worse. Worst pain I could imagine. Don't let it heal on outside, must heal from inside, scrub with washcloth.


----------



## iridered2003

*i hate it when that happens*

its just a little bug bite. sorry to hear you got hit.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

"usely just kick them in there on there way.....this one was looking for some one to get close to him and he attacked"

Maybe you kicked that one before and he remembered those el cheapo boots.............LOL


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

keep meat tenderizer in your boat at all times! i do! the poison is a protein and the meat tenderizer degrades it and the pain is mostly gone! bandage it up on the boat if the barb is completely out and you can hit the water again! best stuff ever


----------



## speckthreat

*solution*

kill all stingrays!! and idiots that say it is karma to have been hit by one!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

ShaloowMinded said:


> The boat was a 10 foot mowdy which impresing couldnt get on plane with two people in it in a foot of water......I was to wade back in and get my flats cat.....which will get up in a foot of water loaded with people in it.....by the time i got back to my boat the wader.......was already halfway on his way in......If you just sat at home and looked for stuff to stirup on here instead of fished.....dont read or post on my thread...


I'm still trying to figure this one out, and I agree Albert...you need to fish more, now go back to work!


----------



## JustAddWater2

shallow, it looks OK now, but you know it's going to be worst. Good Luck/


----------



## Ibeafireman

I dont know for sure how the pain is but my buddy has a girlfriend that does. She got hit in the calf muscle. She said that it was the most painfull thing she had ever experienced. She also said hot water made it feel alot better. If it was me I would have drank my pain away...lol


----------



## albert white

Flats Cat purchase-50 thousand dollars

Sweet rod and reel- 800 dollars

Tackle-"Lord only knows"

20 dollar wading boots-priceless

Me, not fish enough, smoke another one!


----------



## JustAddWater2

For a wader a boat is a taxi. I've waded in tennis shoes for 30 years lucky. I hear on 610AM someone called in this morning, maybe shallowminded. He's fishing Bolivar pocket at night. Odds closer to Gulf and at night could be the unlucky step.


----------



## albert white

Just glad is wasn't any worse. I've seen some really nasty ones.


----------



## Gas Can

Wow! I feel your pain and (yes) I've been there. Meat tenderizer is not only good for the jellyfish encounter but works well for the stingray poke as well. There are also some decent topical solutions you can keep on your boat for this type of injury that will temporarily relieve some of the pain. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Im doing really good.....No redness yest....just kinda bruised......Im going to academy today to get something barb proof......I never knew those rays could use that thing so well.....I always thought you had to step directly on top of it...


----------



## Hal01

ShaloowMinded said:


> Im doing really good.....No redness yest....just kinda bruised......Im going to academy today to get something barb proof......I never knew those rays could use that thing so well.....I always thought you had to step directly on top of it...


You'll also want to buy a pair of wading socks as well. They are thin neopreme (or the like) on the outside and lined with a soft material. They'll stay up and not slip down like athletic socks. You can't wear the boots without them, well you can but you'll rub raw. You'll also want to try them on with your (or a similar pair at Academy) waders.

A couple of tips I wish I had thought of when I purchased my 1st pair.


----------



## Fish Aholic

That sucks! Been there before.


----------



## spannymacker

ShaloowMinded said:


> Warm Water made it feel like almost didnt happen.....Supose to disolve the protien/poison


100% correct..I know this from experience unfortunately...I feel you pain.. or at least remember the pain myself!!! Sorry that happened!


----------



## 4-G-RANCH

Ouch.... sorry to hear that we all hope you heal up quick and get back out there....


----------



## AlvinBigDog

I stepped on something that fluttered briefly wade fishing Surside beach last weekend. Scared the mess of me, but thankfully no hits. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## wil.k

Hot water soothes the pain,Try a 12 volt water/coffee/ soup heater .

I'm thinking about getting one .

http://www.priceground.com/5021.html


----------



## arius felis

you all got it wronge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its the cut of the ray that counts the simple poke hurts like hell . Just wait till the ray cuts you ,its sick, blood wont stop and its a thick cut .


----------



## Bueno Suerte

Best idea I have heard for applying heat out on the boat is to cover the wound with a wet towel and shine the spot light on it for heat. Thank goodness I have not had to try it....yet.


----------



## B-Money

Hey...what about the stingray? Was it ok?? Did you have all of your shots before you bled all over that poor fish-thing??? Will it have a permanent toe-print in its head?


----------



## noskunks

remove the cowling and place a wet towel on a hot engine.


----------



## agonzales1981

ouch! i really need to get some ray guards!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Bueno Suerte said:


> Best idea I have heard for applying heat out on the boat is to cover the wound with a wet towel and shine the spot light on it for heat. Thank goodness I have not had to try it....yet.


yes, correct...............been there,

motor water doesn't get hot enough


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Dang Shallow, sorry to hear about your hit. Hope it heals up quickly. I have trouble shuffling my feet because I always sink in the mud so I wear Everlast boots just in case. I learned the hard way this weekend that while they may help prevent you from getting stuck by a sting ray, they will not help keeping you from being bitten on the calf by a brown recluse should one decide to get inside the boot... But I'll take the spider bite over a ray hit anyday!


----------



## LA Cox

Outch! Don't forget if you're getting the boots to get them big enough to wear over your waders too!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Aggiedan

*Been There Myself*

It happened two years ago this month and was not fun. I had just gotten out of the boat at 1st light and recall thinking I had all week to fish.The slash was 1.5" just below my ankle bone and took 3 months to heal. It required a thorough cleaning and a strong dose of antibiotics and IMHO anyone who wades in summertime muck with an open wound just does not have enough respect for what vibrio can do.

I keep some chemical warmers I buy from Gander Mointain on the boat. Trust me you will kill for something hot to dull the pain. By the time I made it to the ER I had to yell at the ER nurse that bringing a bucket of hot water did not require a #*&$!$ doctors order.

I wear neoprene socks and rayguard boots up to just above my calf now when I get in the water.

Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## Trouthunter

The one that got me hit me a little farther back towards the tendon. It got me as I was talking to someone and stepped out of the boat and right on top of it. In and out and didn't leave the barb. It hurt but not as much as I thought it would or like people describe these days. That was in 1977, I think. 

Can't wear the Rayguards but my son does and he loves them. I just wish Shimano wouldn't have gotten out of the wading boot business; I sure do like them.

Hope you heal up fast. 

TH


----------



## Mudwhistle

Trouthunter said:


> I just wish Shimano wouldn't have gotten out of the wading boot business; I sure do like them.


Did Shimano use to make some Ray boots? I got some of the old neoprene booties but never seen any ray boots by them.


----------



## lunkerbrad

the barb is covered in little barbs that break off in the wound cant get them out unless you lance it and scrape them out .
it is just starting and good to have another member of the club . i am a two time member last two years all at slp .the end of aug they are thick in the pass and on the beach.


----------



## Diamond Jen

These kind of posts are good because they can provide information to anglers that can be of great use if a similar situation is encountered. 

The American Red Cross suggests NOT removing the barb. Get to a hospital as soon as you can and allow a medical professional to remove the barb to prevent tissue tearing, infection, pieces of the barb breaking off in the wound, etc. You should pour hot water over the wound until you get medical attention. Do not ice the wound or put anything on it other than hot water. You can get hot water in a fix by putting your leg under the motor discharge/water, but chemical warmers (as Aggiedan mentioned) would seem to be a good option as well. 

I hope that your leg is doing better. I am sorry for your pain. 

A $30 pair of ray guards are worth their weight in gold!!! Everyone should own a pair!!! Be safe! GLF!


----------



## FishinHippie

AggieCowboy98 said:


> But I'll take the "Brown Recluse" bite over a ray hit anyday!


Have you seen what a brown recluse can do???

I'll take the stingray hit!!!  As long as you get heat on it ASAP and clean it.. you'll be ok

A brown recluse can TAKE YOUR FOOT OFF!!!! (imagine vibrio meets spidey)


----------



## USAFDAD

Got hit 2 years ago in Matagorda. Half inch of barb broke off in the right heal next to the bone. The doctor asked if I wanted to leave it in, I assumed he was joking, I said cut it out. Two weeks late it still was not healing up so went to a foot specialist and he put me on some super pills and for 2 more weeks I did not even so have a beer just to make sure the pills had no hold backs. 
Yes I have sting Ray Boots now and when my buddies and me are with new people fishing I get joked about my space man boots until I tell them the horror story.

Funny thing is I did the shuffle but when I stepped backwards, BAM.


----------



## SpikeMike

i got hit on the morning of my wedding. me and squid went surfing and i stepped right on one. my fiance (now my wife) asked me not to go, but i'd been surfing a thousand times and didn't think anything would happen. went to the doc. they put my foot in hot water and gave me some antibiotics. went and got married. 16 years and 3 kids ago.


----------



## dbarham

SpikeMike said:


> i got hit on the morning of my wedding. me and squid went surfing and i stepped right on one. my fiance (now my wife) asked me not to go, but i'd been surfing a thousand times and didn't think anything would happen. went to the doc. they put my foot in hot water and gave me some antibiotics. went and got married. 16 years and 3 kids ago.


 ouch!


----------



## corpus shorty

*try this/not sure if itll work/stingray hit*

Here are a few pictures of my stingray hit Sat morning


----------



## TatterTot

Sorry to hear about the sting shaloow hope your feeling better. This a great thread ref. stings. All of yalls testimonials and remedies are very imformative. Everything that I have gathered so far from the people that have been stuck and pictures is that they strike right below the ankle bone or by the tendon (back quarter of the foot). Seems to me that is the vital area. Any body been hit higher than that?


----------



## Life Aquatic

I give Shallow extra credit for finding his camera, getting the photo in frame and taking a pic of the blood splattered floor presumably while hopping on one foot in pain...just to share with all of us.

Hope it heals alright.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Been there and done that. Got hit in the right hand between the pinkie and ring finger knuckle. I bled like a stuck pig for a bit and then the bleeding stopped but the pain was increasing exponentially. After about an hour, I thought my right arm was going to fall off because of the pain. I went to the ER and figured I would get a butt full of demerol. Nope...The nursing assistant filled a pan with some really hot water and told me to stick my hand in it. Instantainiously the pain was gone! I was amazed. It seems that the barb glanced off the bone and didn't break off. after a couple of weeks, I was healed...


----------



## Aggieangler

As far as the spiders go, I rinse my boots over the side of the boat prior to putting them on. Seems to help!


----------



## willsoonbfishin

yep......been there done that too. in fact, 3 of my buddies that i fish with most have also been hit at some point over the last 20 years. not sure if that means we're all doing something wrong or if it just comes with the territory. hot water definitely works to relieve the pain and medical attention is necessary even if it's only to thoroughly clean the wound and treat with antibiotics so as to minimize the chance of infection. i've heard more than one story about the tough guy that wished he wasn't so tough and would have made a trip into the ER.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

The more sharks you take out of the water ... the more stingrays you can count on encountering while fishing ...


----------



## redhead

corpus shorty said:


> Here are a few pictures of my stingray hit Sat morning


Hmmmmm them boots really worked!!!


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD

I used to get them every once in a while surfing in San Diego. Hot water is the only cure. Epsom salt helps....but hot hot water is the only way to steep the pain. Remember....SHUFFLE.....


----------



## arius felis

still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckthreat

*you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

c'mon 17,000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quint

I know that had to hurt!


----------



## Ak8s

Ouch! 

Just doing my part to get to 17,000 :big grin:

For those of you who wade fish with fancy boots and all, do you ever just play on the beach or let your kids play? Do they wear armor on their feet as well or do you just hope for the best? 

I have always worried about jellyfish and JAWS, but never gave a thought to stingrays.


----------



## iridered2003

IT'S JUST A LITTLE BUG BITE?





hope you feel better. man, never been hit myself. i guess thats because i wade very little. i see a few while chasing bait. i will watch out a little closer from now on.


----------



## speckthreat

*yea wat ever*

i like to do em two at a time, preferably Blondie's!


----------



## RBW1984

Heat is definitely the best thing you can put on it. My buddy got hit while wading in W Matty with me last year. We went back to the boat and put some meat tenderizer on it and ran some of the engine water over it and he felt so good that he said lets just keep fishing.........turned out to be a bad idea. HE GOT VIBRIO!!!!

If you get hit any time during the summer, which he was, dont get back in and keep fishing. You need to get to the doctor and get that thing checked out. Vibrio is the worst thing ever. My friend spent two weeks in the hospital and said that he would rather get hit by 50 rays before getting vibrio again.

Once again, if you get hit in the summer get it checked out by a doctor!


----------



## ShaloowMinded

I can finaly say that all is better.....Took two weeks to completely heal.....Ive been dragging my feet everywere I go......Even at home.....Those barbs are dangerous...


----------



## jabx1962

ShaloowMinded said:


> I can finaly say that all is better.....Took two weeks to completely heal.....Ive been dragging my feet everywere I go......Even at home.....Those barbs are dangerous...


Good to hear you are feeling better...

Now, will you send the pictures of the Illusion that is stuck?


----------



## seattleman1969

Man.....

I haven't ever been hit and I hope to god I never do!


----------



## texas1138

Ak8s said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Just doing my part to get to 17,000 :big grin:
> 
> For those of you who wade fish with fancy boots and all, do you ever just play on the beach or let your kids play? Do they wear armor on their feet as well or do you just hope for the best?
> 
> I have always worried about jellyfish and JAWS, but never gave a thought to stingrays.


Yeah.....that's what I thought until I got hit a couple years ago. I can promise you I'll never wade fish without ray boots again. You wanna talk pain. I consider myself to have a pretty high tolerance for pain....but man alive! It made a Christian man yell some pretty bad words! I'd have to rate that in the top 2 for most painful wounds I've ever encountered.


----------



## speckthreat

*stop it!!*

stop making it bigger than it really is!!!!!!!!! PAUL


----------

